# Canon 1DX review!!!



## Archangel72 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hellou Canon lovers!

Here's the link for Canon 1DX review that was posted today on Amateur Photographer:

http://www.amateurphotographer.co.uk/reviews/dslrs/129312/1/canon-eos-1d-x-review

ALL ENJOY )

Archangel72


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jun 7, 2012)

Can't say as I really see that as much of a review. More of a short description.


----------



## aznable (Jun 7, 2012)

Drizzt321 said:


> Can't say as I really see that as much of a review. More of a short description.



the exaustgive review will be published in their paper magazine i guess


----------



## Archangel72 (Jun 7, 2012)

Yes, unfortunatelly this is just an announcement for the full review that they are planning to release on June 23th in they magazine, but hopefully on their web page as well.
Time is closing on the release of 1DX, this is getting more & more interesting by the hour.
Almost there... just a little more patience, and the "Hellish will be among us"!


----------



## ianmacd (Jun 19, 2012)

Well its out today and I just read the review. Interesting read and you may be able to buy electronic copies too. The reviewer noted that it was the best canon he has ever used and that it would be his choice for an all round camera.


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 19, 2012)

ianmacd said:


> and you may be able to buy electronic copies too.



People do that?! 

To be brutally honest, the teaser of a review is so poor, I would not hold much hope for the actual article.

I am hoping for some real reviews to come soon.


----------



## ianmacd (Jun 19, 2012)

6 pages!!


----------



## hhelmbold (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm just curious and maybe I'll have to wait to see the full review, but autofocus at 8/10 must raise some eyebrows. Autofocus is one of the BIG talking points of this camera and everyone (except amateur photographer) I know who have used this camera really raves about the autofocus. And yes... I know reviews should all be taken with a pinch of salt - but something like this just throws all credibility out of the window for me. It is quite clear this was a review written by a amateur Nikon user... (Oh and by the way... the 5DIII scored 9/10 for autofocus ;D)


----------



## ianmacd (Jun 19, 2012)

hhelmbold said:


> I'm just curious and maybe I'll have to wait to see the full review, but autofocus at 8/10 must raise some eyebrows. Autofocus is one of the BIG talking points of this camera and everyone (except amateur photographer) I know who have used this camera really raves about the autofocus. And yes... I know reviews should all be taken with a pinch of salt - but something like this just throws all credibility out of the window for me. It is quite clear this was a review written by a amateur Nikon user... (Oh and by the way... the 5DIII scored 9/10 for autofocus ;D)



It is strange since the section starts with "The autofocus system is without doubt the most fascinating part of this camera" and includes snippets like "..and found the focus extremely impressive." and "Single focus locks on effortlessly even in low light...". 90% overall though.


----------



## SuperCrazySamurai (Jun 19, 2012)

Good read, thanks for the link. I'm curious as to why he gave the auto focus an 8/10. Guess i'll have to wait till the full review


----------



## Archangel72 (Jul 5, 2012)

... and now... the continuance ;D

http://www.amateurphotographer.co.uk/reviews/dslrs/129312/1/canon-eos-1d-x-review-updated

Greetings from Croatia 

Archangel72


----------



## nightbreath (Jul 5, 2012)

Archangel72 said:


> ... and now... the continuance ;D
> 
> http://www.amateurphotographer.co.uk/reviews/dslrs/129312/1/canon-eos-1d-x-review-updated
> 
> ...


Personally I did not find it very useful. All information has been already covered by others and I think it's time for in-depth reviews showing specific use cases or real-life side-by-side comparisons with other cameras.

But +1 for topic starter for the founding


----------



## Archangel72 (Jul 5, 2012)

Thank you Nightbreath.
I agree with you, review lacks some real test, not to mention detailed video test.
Can't wait to spend hours and hours reading about this beauty from Canon.
Till next review of 1Dx I'm sending my best regards to all good people of Canon Rumors


----------



## Archangel72 (Jul 26, 2012)

Hello again from Archangel72 8)

Here is another nice review of Canon EOS 1Dx from world-renowned wildlife photographer (and Nikon shooter) Andy Rouse.

http://www.andyrouse.co.uk/blog/223.php

Amazing pictures !!! 

Can't wait for my piece of 1Dx beauty.
Almost there, almost there ... ;D

Archangel72


----------



## Razor2012 (Jul 26, 2012)

I was a bit surprised about the AF also. The 5DIII's AF is fantastic and the 1DX's even better...so what gives?


----------



## zim (Jul 27, 2012)

Archangel72 said:


> Hello again from Archangel72 8)
> 
> Here is another nice review of Canon EOS 1Dx from world-renowned wildlife photographer (and Nikon shooter) Andy Rouse.
> 
> ...



b***** h*** what a camera!! ...... and photographer thanks for the link, wish I could remotely justify such beast :'(


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 27, 2012)

Razor2012 said:


> I was a bit surprised about the AF also. The 5DIII's AF is fantastic and the 1DX's even better...so what gives?



more processing grunt under the hood basically also the higher voltage of the 1D power will drive AF faster on high end lenses


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 27, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> ... the higher voltage of the 1D power will drive AF faster on high end lenses



It definitely does - was shooting with the 85L II on the 1D X last night, and the focus motor moves _noticeably_ faster than on the 7D or 5DII.


----------



## Razor2012 (Jul 27, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> Razor2012 said:
> 
> 
> > I was a bit surprised about the AF also. The 5DIII's AF is fantastic and the 1DX's even better...so what gives?
> ...



I was wondering why the AF score wasn't higher considering it's a notch above the 5DIII.


----------



## kbmelb (Jul 27, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > ... the higher voltage of the 1D power will drive AF faster on high end lenses
> ...



I can't imagine the 5D3 is as fast as the 1Dx but the 85 1.2L II is substantially faster on the 5D3 than the 5D2 also.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jul 27, 2012)

kbmelb said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > wickidwombat said:
> ...



Part of it is likely on the 1D series there are "select" lenses that it provides more power to (higher voltage batteries), so the AF motor moves faster.


----------



## Orion (Jul 30, 2012)

Guys, in one section of the Andy Rouse review he sayts that @ iso 2000 there is banding, etc, but that it is gone when he converts to tif. Is that a preproduction error, or is it the software he uses etc. . . . I don't think he was clear on that, or if he used noise reduction etc. . .


----------



## Viggo (Jul 31, 2012)

Archangel72 said:


> Hello again from Archangel72 8)
> 
> Here is another nice review of Canon EOS 1Dx from world-renowned wildlife photographer (and Nikon shooter) Andy Rouse.
> 
> ...



SICK images!! Wow!! ;D


----------



## Skulker (Aug 1, 2012)

Its a long day today.

That may be because mine arrives sometime TODAY. Hurry up parcelforce!!!


----------



## Stu007 (Sep 12, 2012)

Has anyone seen any meaningful reviews of the 1DX for wedding photography? I've searched high and low and found very few. So, I left my own on Amazon to chronicle my experience with it in weddings http://www.amazon.com/Canon-EOS-1D-18-1MP-Digital-Camera/product-reviews/B005Y3T1AI/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1 . If there are any wedding photographers out there, I'd love to compare notes. My review starts out rosy, then gets more nitpicky as I encounter different lighting and contrast scenarios. It's a great camera, but with some caveats. After reading Rouse's review and many others, I think weddings present their own unique challenges that are entirely different from sports/action photography.


----------



## Letoneliul (Sep 26, 2012)

The 1DX is heavy and you'll need and good comfortable strap or support system. The supplied Canon strap will cut into your neck after a while especially if you've got a LNG lens like the 70-200/f2.8 or the 100-400/f4.5-f5.6. Overall I am more than pleased with this camera and what it can do. I can shoot both videos and stills and not worry about memory storage with the 2 CF card slots.


----------



## mullkv (Oct 8, 2012)

Stu007 said:


> Has anyone seen any meaningful reviews of the 1DX for wedding photography? I've searched high and low and found very few. So, I left my own on Amazon to chronicle my experience with it in weddings http://www.amazon.com/Canon-EOS-1D-18-1MP-Digital-Camera/product-reviews/B005Y3T1AI/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1 . If there are any wedding photographers out there, I'd love to compare notes. My review starts out rosy, then gets more nitpicky as I encounter different lighting and contrast scenarios. It's a great camera, but with some caveats. After reading Rouse's review and many others, I think weddings present their own unique challenges that are entirely different from sports/action photography.



Hi - I've been using the 1DX for wedding photography for the past few weeks. I did a bit of a write up on my blog if you are interested:

http://www.kevinmullinsphotography.co.uk/for-photographers/canon-1dx-wedding-photography.html

Cheers

Kevin


----------

